# Mon switch



## Francis27 (1 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,

alors ça fait un an que je suis passé d'un android début de gamme vers un iphone 11 pro max : il faut dire que je possède une ATV 4K depuis 2018 sans avoir eu le besoin d'avoir d'autres appareils Apple.
Mais(il y a toujours un mais ) j'ai un ami qui est venu voir mon ATV 4K et il est venu avec son iphone 11 j'ai pu voir sur ma tv la différence entre ses photos et vidéos et les miennes donc ayant économisé depuis fort longtemps sur le prix de nos smartphones j'ai cassé ma tirelire et du coup me voilà équipé Apple ainsi que mon épouse (iphone 11).
Il n'y a pas à dire ios c'est vraiment le top ,c'est simple ,les applications sont variées bref je ne ferais pas machine arrière .Et ce n'est pas terminé car j'ai reçu en cadeau une Apple Watch série 3 dont je ne savais pas quoi en faire (au début car je déteste les montres) et elle ne me quitte plus (surtout avec la nouvelle fonctionnalité qui permet de déverrouiller son ihpone avec le masque).
J'ai du me faire opérer du cœur et je découvre maintenant toute la partie réservée aux sportifs 
Voilà en résumé mon histoire que je voulais partager avec vous.
Merci et à plus


----------



## Rizo (1 Mai 2021)

Salut Francis. 
C'est addictif hein ?
Et sinon tu as un Mac ?


----------



## Francis27 (1 Mai 2021)

Bonjour rizo 
J'ai un MacBook Air M1 dans le coin de ma tête car mon pc actuel date de 2011 et commence à être bien fatigué


----------

